

What You Need to Know About Thunderbolt - aaronbrethorst
http://www.macworld.com/article/158145/2011/02/thunderbolt_what_you_need_to_know.html

======
shubber
Okay, maybe I'm missing something crucial here, but "devices have direct
access to the PCI bus" sounds kind of terrible. Forget keyloggers: I can log
your proc talking to the drives and monitor now. Am I wrong?

------
zbanks
Is there a reason that Apple needs to keep creating its own proprietary
connections/protocols?

Worse, they keep changing.

